
AWS cross-AZ data transfer costs more than they tell you - forrestbrazeal
https://www.lastweekinaws.com/blog/aws-cross-az-data-transfer-costs-more-than-aws-says/
======
QuinnyPig
The short version: cross-region and cross-AZ data transfer costs the same.

------
ironfootnz
AWS Calculator only works for infra structure. People still forgets about
indirect charges.

Believe me, they're making a killing $$$ there.

A survival tip if you have 10TB of data to replicate across regions.

Share via VPC across replications(you will increase latency a bit but saves
around $10.00 every sync.

In case you do this every hour, it's like saving the price of an car.

Images? Share via VPC.

Don't use any managed service.

~~~
GhettoMaestro
Can you elaborate a bit more. Are you referring to SaaS services they offer
like S3? EG: Host your own filestore on IaaS components only?

------
CaliforniaKarl
Thinking on it, that doesn’t surprise me as much as I’d expect. My
understanding is that different AZs within a region are physically implemented
as different buildings, which are some distance apart. So you’d need the same
type of network hardware for the inter-AZ links as you’d need for inter-Region
links.

~~~
pests
But then traveling over their dedicated lines when using cross AZ might bring
additional considerations than leaving their network and being exposed to
internet routing.

------
Elect2
This pricing only seems make sense when the two instances are belong to
different owners that are billed $0.01/GB both. But still ridiculous: Data
transfer in from internet is free, but from another zones/regions cost $0.01.
Maybe they just want to make the pricing "look cheaper"?

------
deepsun
What about GCS? They say cross-AZ is free, and cross-region is the same
10c/GB. Is it really so, or like with AWS?

------
rbdeveloper
That is ridiculous. Does anyone know if that's the case with GCP / Azure too?

------
nonfamous
Charging for the sending _and_ the receiving of the same data within a region,
huh?

